# Hotdogs



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

I wasn't sure to put this in Training or nutrition so forgive me if I am in the wrong section. 

So we have started on our training with Baron. We had our first one on one meet with the trainer and now we need to do the training every day until our 2nd apt next Tuesday. 

Anyway, for reward I am using Turkey hot dogs as they're easy to keep in my hand and fast for on the spot praise. How do I figure these hot dogs into his daily food intake? Currently he is eating 4 cups of Wellness LBP and getting fed twice a day. I can easily go through about 4 hot dogs per day in training. How much should I adjust his kibble?

Thank you


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

jrod said:


> I wasn't sure to put this in Training or nutrition so forgive me if I am in the wrong section.
> 
> So we have started on our training with Baron. We had our first one on one meet with the trainer and now we need to do the training every day until our 2nd apt next Tuesday.
> 
> ...


We never adjusted Molly's food she always had her full helpings and if she did not eat everything she got the rest for breakfast.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If he starts getting fat, cut down on the hotdogs 
If you're being that meticulous, you might as well ask yourself how you calculate the amount of exercise he got that day, into his food intake.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> If you're being that meticulous, you might as well ask yourself how you calculate the amount of exercise he got that day, into his food intake.


lol, you got a point. :hammer:

I just don't want to over feed. Thanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not too fond of hot dogs with the nitrates and salt.....just to consider


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

I was also considering using string cheese but between me and the boy I'd have to buy too many packages.. lol 

It would be like "good boy! One bite for you, one bite for me."


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL - I have been known to boil beef heart ... no "one for me" with that stuff....
It stinks enough just cooking.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

I found some Nitrate and Nitrite free dogs at local supermarket but they're not 100% Turkey. I notice they have more Fat but less sodium. They're make of course from Chicken and Pork. 

Maybe I'm putting too much thought into this whole hot dog ordeal.. lol :thinking:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I never adjusted the meals either- I figured the work he got from training evened it all out. I also use string cheese and little cubes of cooked chicken and make his favorite treat- beef crunchies. You can look up the recipe on the forum.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

4 hot dogs a day sounds like way too much. Your hot dog pieces are too big if you're going through that many. I cut them into tiny tiny pieces, they don't need much as a reward.

I also mix fresh ones with kibble which gets all the juice, flavor, smell, etc on the kibble pieces making the hot dogs go longer and healthier treats. I cut the hot dogs long ways both ways and then into tiny tiny slivers. 

Dante was clicker trained early on so I went through a LOT of training treats with the high reward system of clicker training, and never went through that many treats in one day. This at 3 - 4 sessions per DAY.

Have you tried using a tug or ball as a reward also?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cut the hot dogs up. give him a piece the size
of your baby finger finger nail. cut the peices in half 
so you're not feeding him little circular peices of the
the hot dog. you don't want him to choke on the hot dogs.
i think a very small treat has the same effect as a large treat.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> LOL - I have been known to boil beef heart ... no "one for me" with that stuff....
> It stinks enough just cooking.


What about Hog/Pig heart? I have one from the the hog I bought this past year. Its just hanging out in my freezer, I don't need it for anything. :shrug:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I cut the hot dogs in half, then each half in half...then little pieces off of that. 1 hot dog usually lasts me a day, but I also use other store bought treats too. And I feed Blue Buffalo which calls for 3 1/4 cups a day for her age (16 weeks) and I feed her 3 cups to account for the hot dogs and other treats she gets during training.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

wow I guess I'm extra stingy with Jinx's treats lol. I take her hot dog cut it in half length wise then put the cut going horizontal and cut in half again so you have 4 long quarters then I do little slices all the way down put in a baggy and good to go. Pork heart should work as well. I don't change her portions any but I do hold off a meal so she's hungry for training. I've bought bricks of mozzerella cheese and cut into tiny cubes. Of course I can also take those bacon canine carry outs and break them into 9-12 pieces for training lol.


----------



## philipG (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder if dogs also like hot dogs. Maybe no or maybe yes. No, because maybe if dogs can only talk they will ask if hot dogs are made of dogs (just for a laugh). Yes, because everybody seems to like hot dogs. This is the reason why we have now many hot dog makers and why those hot dog makers are doing everything to be on top of the "best hot dogs" list. The hot dog war is on for Kraft and Sara Lee and it is now being held inside of the courtroom. Here is the proof: Three-year hot dog debate ends up in court.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My husband makes me refrain from using the word "hot dog" I have to say "frankfurters".

When I was using "frankfurters" I cut them into small "pea" size maybe a little bigger but 1 would go a long way. 
I prefer to use steak now, zero additives. If you take into account the pricey treats its not expensive at all.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I use hotdogs when I train. Unfortunately, Balto gained a bunch of weight because of it. He's hard to resist. And such a good boy.

I really would like to use something more nutritious for training. Hotdogs are easy,but as somebody pointed out, not very healthy. Cut up baked chicken breast would be better. 

There have been times I have forgotten to buy treats before a class and I'll go through McDonald's drive through and buy 3 hamburgers and take off the buns.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I use BilJac and hot dogs to train with.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have always rotated the treat reward, based on what I am trying to do. Usually hotdogs, meat or chicken, sometimes pounce kitty treats, sometimes just kibble. Depends on whether I am trying to introduce something new or reinforcing an already learned behavior. 

I never saw a difference in weight as my pup is getting constant exercise. As far as weight I always watch the "ribs", if I can't see them clearly or easily feel them, then I need to adjust the total calorie intake.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

One of the best things about using hot dogs is that they are cured, so I am not afraid to put them in my mouth (hidden storage, and you can spit them for front sits, or at an article). I am not willing to do that with raw meat cubes...


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I must be lucky. One piece of kibble is as great a reward as a whole hot dog in my pup's opinion. I trained a high five last night using a small handful of kibble and my other dog who sits and watches (old, not too bright, gentle, and kind) got pieces too, just for being. I would not, though, put them in my mouth, but that is not really necessary for simple training at home.


----------

